# Greeting visitors calmly



## Lottierachel (Mar 3, 2013)

Tilly, like most poos, is very friendly and fairly lively. I like that she is, it's what makes her a cockapoo, but the way she greets visitors is a little too lively and friendly! Most people who come round are 'doggy' people and understand, but I am still embarrassed of her jumping up.

My OH's family are nt dog people and don't know how to be around her. She gets really hyped up (more so than with doggy people) and leaps up at them, which leaves me swapping between telling her to get down, and telling them to ignore her ( which they're to very good at, they wave their arms around a lot because they're not confident around dogs)

Has anyone got their poo to greet visitors in a calm way? Or trained them to sit while visitors come in? How did you do it?

I do tell people to ignore her, but often people ignore this say "don't worry it's fine, I love dogs!" - not helpful!


----------



## Nellies mum (May 12, 2013)

I was going to ask the same thing! Nellie LOVES people and I dread the door bell going because she gets too excited and jumps up clawing at people to say hello. Like you I tell them to ignore her so she will calm down but they ignore me and carry on fussing her. It's the same going out on walks...because people always stop us to say hello to her she now thinks EVERYBODY wants to say hello and is jumping left, right and centre up at people. I think I need to just say no to people when they try and stop us because It isn't helping her with her manners. She understands get down just not when she is saying hello to people.


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

Haha if anyone has cracked it let me know...it is the one thing that I just cant seem to train her on.


----------



## Lottierachel (Mar 3, 2013)

We are exactly the same. It's fine if she's on the lead, or if I see people approaching and grab her, but if she sees them first, she runs off and wants to jump up to say hello. Not good if they don't like dogs or she has muddy paws!!

Lets hope someone has the answer......


----------



## wiz1908 (Apr 19, 2012)

I'll be keeping an eye on this thread too! I have exactly the same issue with Enzo, also any advice on how to stop him raiding picnics in the park would be appreciated!


----------



## GorgeousGeorge (Jan 19, 2013)

I had this problem with George this evening on the canal path!!! felt a bit bad as the teenage girl was not as keen on him as her mother was, and guess who he kept jumping up? mmmmmmmmmm


----------



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

Molly is the same she loves to jump on everyone. If I manage to get her to sit it's only for a split second and then she is up again. It annoys me cause not everyone loves a jumping puppy especially when they have wet paws

Our trainer said that when she jumps up to turn your back to her and ignore her tried this it works with us but not visitors. He also said if we know someone is coming over to put her leash on and only give her enough slack so that she can sit that works but if someone comes over unexpectedly by the time i grab her it's too late.

Guess someone out there might have an answer to this


----------



## arlo (Mar 11, 2013)

As soon as anyone says hello to Arlo when we are out and about he is all over them, but in the house he is a maniac, when babies and children visit I have to put him on the lead, doesn't understand they don't want a face wash. So I am also hoping there is someone with the answer, we done what our dog trainer told us to do, but it didn't wash with Arlo, if you turn your back on him he will just run around the other side!


----------



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

arlo said:


> As soon as anyone says hello to Arlo when we are out and about he is all over them, but in the house he is a maniac, when babies and children visit I have to put him on the lead, doesn't understand they don't want a face wash. So I am also hoping there is someone with the answer, we done what our dog trainer told us to do, but it didn't wash with Arlo, if you turn your back on him he will just run around the other side!


Ha!! They are too smart that is the problem


----------



## Nanci (Mar 1, 2012)

Well . . . seems like this is a poo problem cause we have had tons of people in lately with selling a house and more visits than usual from family. Im usually exausted by the time they leave from pulling them off and worrying they are annoying them. My family loves dogs, but after sits in laps and a bazillion kisses . . really? I want to teach them proper manners within reason . . but dont know where to begin . . I really do not want to keep them on leads the entire time we have visitors.


----------



## flounder_1 (May 12, 2011)

When we have visitors come into the house and the door bell has rung the first thing I do is ask Lolly to go into the living room. It is directly off the hall and has a glass door so she can see who is coming in. I won't open the door until she has gone so she knows and goes quite quickly now (but usually only after she has done a huge jump to look out of the window next to the front door to see who it is!) Then I open the door and great my visitors alone so that I can ask if they are ok with dogs, prepare them that she may be bouncy and that we're working on it. I then make sure Lolly is sitting before opening the door and ask her to be calm. She comes dashing out and sniffs our visitors and runs round them all but usually stays with all paws on the ground. Having prepped our guests before I release her they usually know to pet her if she is sitting in front of them nicely. The only time she is likely to jump up is when they have finished and they are walking away from her as she want more! So its getting better.(If they are unsure of dogs then I put Lolly on her lead before opening the door so i can control her) 

Once she has greeted them she then isn't bothered by them any more.


----------



## Jen62 (Sep 20, 2012)

Before we got Harley we read a book that said to ask people to "be a tree" so arms up out of the way, and whenever people and especially children come round we ask them to be a tree which includes looking away from H. As soon as he sits down he gets tons of praise and cuddles so he quickly learnt bum on floor is a good thing!! Biggest problem is me... Think he looks so cute on hind legs and front paws 'waving' to say hello I can't help but encourage him so we have taken a step back ha ha!!


----------



## Weaktea (Feb 19, 2013)

Bruno is an absolute pain with visitors at home especially if they don't like dogs. If they turn their back or ignore him he tries to claw them to make them pay him attention. I end up having to shut him in another room till he calms down but he scratches at the door for ages. He has got better outside if I keep him on a very short lead when walking past people but not if they pay him any attention. However he is great when I wait outside school as I put my foot on his lead so he has no option but to sit & then all the kids can stop & make a huge fuss if him without any danger of him jumping up & frightening them. Could maybe try that at home when expecting visitors.


----------



## Lexi&Beemer (May 5, 2013)

So when I visited my sister with these two, training the nieces not to pet and play until they sat was easy. Training my sister now was significantly less successful. Toward the end of the week she asked me why they kept jumping on her, wasn't I training them to not do that. I had to take a breathe before I replied, "they sit down quickly with me and the girls (sit with butts squirming, so cute) but keep jumping on you because YOU pet them while they are using you as a footstool. If you don't like it, don't reward the behavior".

As for people coming in, since trying to keep track of two little and speedy ones is difficult, I keep them gated in another room where they can see the door. Surprisingly quiet when others come. Now when on a leash, they go crazy jumping for people. I'm surprised my shoulders haven't popped out of my sockets. At the daycare I end up dropping their leashes altogether as they run for their favorite people there.


----------



## NikkiB (Jan 16, 2013)

It sounds like this is a hopeless case! Everyone sounds like they have same problem 
I've told all my visitors the don't touch don't look don't speak trick that Cesar millan does and they turn their back on him but he still jumps up and just ends up clawing their backs!
He does stop after 5 minutes but wish I could get him to be calm from the start!!!


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

We have this issue too!


----------



## DB1 (Jan 20, 2012)

Yup, snap. I keep trying to get my son to help me do some training with the doorbell, will have to bribe him during the holidays, but we do the ignore him rule and fuss him only on 4 legs, he does calm down quicker than he used to, but still occasionally jumps and if people are not happy with that he is kept behind the babygate or in his crate and eventually stops barking!


----------



## tessybear (May 1, 2011)

Mine would jump up at every visitor that comes to my house if they could. I have to put them on the other side of my see-through gate when I open the door. Once people have come in I can let them out and they calm down pretty quickly.


----------



## femmedufromage (Oct 20, 2012)

Thank goodness it is not just me either but Monty not only jumps up but pees too! Monty loves everyone and usually pees over my sister, any of my three stepdaughters, my husband and his dog walker. He pees when we go to obedience training as he is so pleased to see Lizz, she may of walked him during the day but he forgets that. It's very embarrassing.


----------



## tessybear (May 1, 2011)

Yes Sally its called a happy pee, Bonnie does it too! My brother's springer peed all over my suede shoes last night in her happiness at seeing me as well!


----------



## Lins61 (Mar 4, 2012)

OMG I'm so glad we don't have the pee thing  The jumping and general craziness yes. I remember last year when Pickle was only about 7 months old, we took him to the beach at Branksome Cliff.. lovely beach with sand and it's dog friendly. And Pickle took a leak unfortunately some of which got on someone's flipflop and we got shouted at  The woman said she hated dogs which kinda begged the question why she hadn't moved a couple of hundred yards to the beach where dogs aren't allowed!!!


----------



## psfalcon (Jul 25, 2013)

My Priss (6 mo), would initially greet people by squirming, laying down, and peeing! My vet told me, when someone approaches to hold out my arm and tell them to ignore her for a minute or so because she was likely to pee on their shoes. Believe me, they would stop immediately  I didn't want them to walk away so I would explain that they could help me with her training by letting her calm down for a minute or so, then slowly approach her for petting. Most everyone was happy to assist. The past month she has stopped peeing (thank goodness) but I still ask visitors to ignore her for a bit and, only when she has calmed down, then they can approach her. It seems to be helping a lot. If they don't help, I walk away from them because they can undo all we've accomplished. Most say they have had dogs with similar problems in the past and are glad to help.
She also would jump up on people and I'm working on that. One reason it is so important is a 4 yr old neighbor girl who loves to play with her but I don't want her to get hurt or scratched. What is helping this is I asked the girl to help me train her not to jump by telling Priss 'No Jump' and turning away. She likes the fact that she is helping so she does that and also has learned other commands to use like 'drop it' if she sees her pick something up.
This is kind of long but I hope it helps -- and good luck!


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

Has anyone got it sussed ..... Nope x


----------



## Lottierachel (Mar 3, 2013)

Haha, that seems to be the answer to my question doesn't it Karen?!

Cockapoos are bouncy, licky, doodle-dashing, sometimes-peeing greeters - and we love them even more for it!!

X


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

I love Lola's excitement when I get home. I actually get offended if I don't get the Lola love!


----------



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

Molly is so cute when i am at the computer she will jump on my leg with her front paws and I hate when she jumps but she looks at me with her innocent little eyes and i can't help myself from patting her........bad mommy I am but i love her She is so manipulative! No wonder she jumps on all the people she meets I try to ignore her but it never works!


----------



## tessybear (May 1, 2011)

How can anyone ignore that wonderful cockapoo greeting when you come through the door, only someone with a heart of stone!

When I lost my beloved cav and said I would never get another dog it was the silence when I walked in through the door that I never got used to. Even if Bonnie has a tendency to pee on my shoes and Dexter nearly jumps up to my face there's nothing like a true cockapoo greeting!


----------



## Weaktea (Feb 19, 2013)

My hubby always moans about Bruno leaping up when he comes home from work in his suit. I said to him imagine if the kids welcomed you like that rather than barely glancing up from the iPad? He had to agree with me!


----------

